
Something’s cooking in Apple’s India business - krsree
http://www.foundingfuel.com/article/somethings-cooking-in-apples-india-business/
======
suprgeek
Please do not read the linked article. It is, at best, a scattered collection
of recent events concerning Apple's moves in India.

There is no illuminating insight or commentary.

~~~
krsree
I disagree as well! At best, it is an opinion piece, and the arguments
mentioned makes lot of sense. Eg, Apple's strategy of pushing refurbished
phones makes lot of sense to apple given the numbers mentioned. But it comes
across as insensitive to vocal commentators in india.

"And if all this isn’t enough, Cook has another situation on hand. Apple wants
to sell refurbished phones because it has a carefully thought through
strategy. But the Indian government won’t let it do that."

It seems the article has lots of insights, but wether they are correct is
another matter.

------
coldskull
these are the kind of articles/blogs/commentary i hate...a hook line with zero
substance

------
goombastic
That article reads like scrambled eggs without seasoning.

------
hoodoof
I wondered if it was political - i.e. the Indian government won't support
Apple unless it invests heavily in software development in India.

~~~
hemantv
Microsoft and Amazon don't get any favor in India even though they have big
development shops in India.

~~~
mandeepj
I doubt it. There is lot of politics and bureaucracy in India. Microsoft has
got lot of government projects which I think would not be possible without lot
of lobbying and investments.

Amazon has just started there so it will take sometime before we get to know
the details.

